# Frye boots



## tiramisu (Aug 7, 2007)

I just wanted to share with you guys a great deal I got on these Frye boots, for 50 freakin percent off at the Nordie's sale online... which I absolutely love!!  I am beyond impressed with the color too.. perfect for me and MAC addicts, becuase of the shade. It is called antiqued gold... they are actually a pretty dark tan color, but even cooler, in a certain light, there is a soft gold shimmer to them... so cool!! 

They are still up on the website for 50% off too, for anyone who's interested. These are going to look so cute with jeans or skirts for my tough-chick nights out haha If you are interested, know that Frye tends to run 1/2 size small, as in I'm a 10.5 and I ordered a 10, they fit nicely!!

click on link for photo:
http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...geQuality=Full

you can search nordstrom.com for the Frye harness boot 12R


----------



## pahblov (Aug 8, 2007)

I just got Fryes in Edmonton for 50% off too!!!


----------



## frocher (Aug 8, 2007)

I have the same boots, I got them a few years ago.  I love them, 1/2 off is a great deal.


----------



## tiramisu (Aug 9, 2007)

Pahblov, I am so glad that someone else got this deal too!  

Frocher, do you use the Frye conditioning stuff the company sells to care for your boots? or something else you'd recommend?  TIA


----------



## frocher (Aug 11, 2007)

I do use the conditioning stuff, but it lasts forever.  These are gorgeous boots, they look better the more you wear them.


----------



## tiramisu (Aug 11, 2007)

thanks hun!!


----------



## Randy Rose (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm a boy, and I wear NOTHING but Frye boots. I have the harness 12R in black and gaucho (brown) and I wear them, literally, 95% of the time. I've owned the same two pairs for YEARS, and they're the best footwear investment I've ever made!


----------



## SELFstyled (Aug 12, 2007)

Those are too cute, what a great deal too! 

Frye's are great, I have the Campus boots (in Banana) & they're adorable. I can't wait to start wearing them again once the weather is cooler.


----------

